# Vuze crasha all'avvio

## inc0

Ciao a tutti,

  ieri ho installato vuze dal sito ufficiale: ho scaricato il .tar.gz, scompattato in /opt/vuze e da terminale l'ho eseguito: dopo la configurazione guidata mi ha chiesto di riavviarlo, ho dato ok ed al successivo avvio ha crashato. Da allora continua a crashare ogni volta che lo avvio.

A questo link: http://paste2.org/p/2076667 trovate l'output che ho in console.

La versione di java installata:

```

$ java -version

java version "1.6.0_33"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_33-b04)

Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.8-b03, mixed mode)

```

Il kernel:

```
uname -a

Linux pribnowbox 3.4.2 #1 SMP Sat Jun 16 00:40:25 CEST 2012 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 3040 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Qualche altra info:

```

 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.4.2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.2-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_3040_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Jul 2012 11:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.7.3-r2, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.4_p6-r1, 1.5-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl apache2 bash-completion bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fam fortran gd gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap logrotate mmx modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre perl php png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline session snmp sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="cgi actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hpp1005" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="mga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Credo sia un problema di cairo: l'ho già ricompilato, dato un rev-dep rebuild ma nulla.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi per fixare il problema?

Ciao e grazie

----------

## Onip

io, per prima cosa, proverei ad installarlo con emerge. Anche solo per avere tutte le dipendenze con le versioni corrette.

----------

## inc0

Ciao, ho fatto come hai suggerito ed ho installato la versione di vuze presente nei repositoy gentoo e funziona ma è un po' datata: 4.5. Sul sito ufficiale la 4.7 è stata rilasciata da tempo inoltre, ho provato  ad installare vuze dal .tar.gz su un altro pc (un laptop x86_64, sempre con gentoo ovviamente) e li non ho alcun problema.

----------

## Onip

```

$ eix vuze

* net-p2p/vuze

     Available versions:  4.5.1.0 ~4.6.0.2 ~4.7.0.0-r1 ~4.7.0.2 {elibc_FreeBSD source}

     Homepage:            http://www.vuze.com/

     Description:         BitTorrent client in Java, formerly called Azureus

* net-p2p/vuze-coreplugins

     Available versions:  4.5.1.0 ~4.6.0.2 ~4.7.0.0 ~4.7.0.2

     Homepage:            http://www.vuze.com/

     Description:         Core plugins for Vuze that are included in upstream distribution

```

la 4.7.0.2 c'è pure in gentoo, solo che è ancora in stato di testing (~). Puoi tranquillamente smascherarla e provare ad emergere quella.

Comunque, io proverei a ricompilare cairo e, se le hai installate, le swt. (o ancora meglio installerei transmission   :Laughing:   )

----------

## inc0

Ciao,

  cairo ho provato a ricompilarlo ieri ma non è cambiato nulla. Le swt le ho ricompilate pochi minuti fa ma anche in questo caso il problema è rimasto.

Ho fatto un ulteriore test: ho installato la versione 4.6 dal .tar.gz preso da sourceforge e funzionava: gli ho fatto fare l'upgrade alla 4.7 ed ha funzinato, gli ho fatto fare l'aggiornamento alla 4.7.1 ed ha funziona MA quando ha fatto l'aggiornamento del file sw.jar ha ricominciato a dare il problema: credo quindi abbiano sbagliato quaclosa quelli di vuze....

----------

## ago

se il pacchetto è in portage da + di 30 giorni senza bug, prova a chiedere una stabilizzazione

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che vuze non è in cima alle mie prefernze, sono praticamente rimasto ad azureus... *inc0 wrote:*   

> Credo sia un problema di cairo

 beh visto il messaggio di errore mi pare scontato semmai, mi permetto di notare che l'uso smodato della particella possessiva "di", in vece delle locative "in" e con", più consone ed espressive, induce all'errore anche nel pensiero o per meglio dire l'errore di formulazione si manifesta anche come errore sostanziale *inc0 wrote:*   

> l'ho già ricompilato, dato un rev-dep rebuild ma nulla.

 e cosa ti fa pensare che sia cairo il problema?  :Wink:  Sempre per continuare a filosofeggiare cavillosamente sui dettagli espressivi (e qui ci si dirà "grazie al cavolo, mica è un problema tuo...") *inc0 wrote:*   

> ha crashato. Da allora continua a crashare ogni volta che lo avvio.

 ma hai provato a resettare la configurazione? Forse non serve a niente ma un 

```
(cd $HOME ; mv .vattelappesca vattelappesca.old)
```

 o che diavolo sia una volta era uno dei primi tentativi in simili casi.

Oltre al più classico 

```
mv /vattelappesca/vuze /vattelappesca/vuze.old
```

 prima di installarlo ...

Mi ricordo che vuze è noto per comprendere plugin che vanno dalla preparazione del caffè alla predizione degli indici di rating¹ e che il loro sviluppo (ovvero la comparsa e la manutenzione degli stessi) ha la razionalità di un moto browniano. Quindi potrebbe essere di tutto. A cominciare dalla versione del runtime richiesta.

Non precluderti le possibilità di analisi.

¹ greve battuta sul tormentone Mody's & C posta tuttavia a rimarcare la scarsa attinenza alle funzioni del programma degli stessi. A scanso di interpretazioni balorde si precisa... onde evitare che l'augusta dittat... parrdon... compagine di governo possa tacciare detto intervento di disfattismo inducendo all'associazione dell'inaffidabilità alle agenzie di rating o facendo eco alle critiche, primo elemento di sabotaggio in questa diffcile contingenza...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## inc0

...non sapendo più come si parla in italiano indico solo l'oggetto di ciò che avrei voluto scrivere in questo post lasciando ad altri con una migliore dote linguistica l'arduo compito di costruirci intorno una frase di senso compiuto che sia comprensibile a tutti coloro che leggono o leggeranno questo messaggio:

```

swt.jar

```

Per rispondere alle altre domande "si" ho resettato la configurazione e "no" non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## Zizo

Nei miei appunti ho trovato questo:

```
mv "${HOME}/.azureus" "${HOME}/.azureus.old"

mkdir -p "${HOME}/.azureus"

cat > "${HOME}/.azureus/gentoo.config" <<END

# User Interface options:

# console   - console based

# swt       - swt (GUI) based

UI="swt"

# Options you want to pass to the java binary

JAVA_OPTIONS="-Dforce.ui=az2"

END
```

----------

## ago

Giusto peché ci siamo approfitto. Non ho mai provato vuze, ma c'è qualcosa in più rispetto a client come transmission? o meglio...c'è una valida motivazione per preferire roba fatta in java?

----------

## djinnZ

@ago: che sia in java è sia un pro che un contro da un lato è un mattone dall'altro puoi tenere lo stesso applicativo, proprio lo stesso identico su sitemi multiboot.

L'interfaccia è molto barocca quindi puoi cercare i torrent direttamente, ti organizza i download ed esplode automaticamente i tar etc. ma lo abbandonai proprio perchè non brillava per stabilità.

@inc0: bada che qui siamo abituati a scherzare... già siamo sotto dittatura ed abbastanza rovinati, se ci mettiamo pure a fare i seriosi...

Il succo è che dovresti provare a resettarlo per prima cosa. O provare a disabilitare il plugin per il webserver, ad esempio,

Non dimenticare che hai fatto una installazione "sporca". Può essere che è rimasto qualcosa in giro.

Non è che hai qualche vecchia versione di cairo?

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

Io vado a memoria , quindi credo che il problema sia stato lo stesso per me al tempo che fu (e dipende anche dalle USE)

a titolo provvisorio : USE="gnome" emerge dev-java/swt 

se non riscontri crash vai di package.use   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Wink: 

----------

